# Einmal und nie wieder!!



## Lexdar (9. November 2012)

Hi community
hab vor einem Monat einen Rahmen bei Poison Bikes bestellt und mir wurde da versichert, dass der Rahmen innerhalb einer woche bei denen fertig ist und dann sofort zu mir kommt.
Nun ist er immer noch nicht da  
jede woche wird der Liefertermin nach hinten verschoben und wenn man anruft bekommt man extrem unfreundliche Mitarbeiter ans Telefon, die lehre versprechen machen.... 
Also wer nicht unbedingt ewig auf einen bestellten Rahmen warten will und sich nicht mit unfreundlichen Mitarbeitern rumägern will, sollte nicht bei Poison Bikes bestellen....

mfg A. Hertel


----------



## sibu (9. November 2012)

Könnte das an der Insolvenz liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountaintrail (9. November 2012)

Mit dem "Nie wieder!" könntest Du Recht haben 

Hast Du den schon bezahlt?


----------



## Lexdar (9. November 2012)

Bezahlt habe ich sofort am Anfang ... und jetzt schieben Sie es auf UPS, dass die die Pakete nicht abgeholt haben ... schlechte ausrede...


----------



## saturno (9. November 2012)

Lexdar schrieb:


> Bezahlt habe ich sofort am Anfang ... und jetzt schieben Sie es auf UPS, dass die die Pakete nicht abgeholt haben ... schlechte ausrede...



dann wende dich doch an den insolvenzverwalter:


Az.: 7 IN 109/12 In dem Insolvenzantragsverfahren über das Vermögen der Teikotec Bike-Trading GmbH, Robert-Bosch-Str. 6, 56727 Mayen, Geschäftssitz: 56645 Nickenich, Auf dem Teich 9 (AG Koblenz, HRB 13483), vertr. d.: 1. Hans-Werner Theisen, 56626 Andernach, (Geschäftsführer) ist am 16.10.2012 um 10:00 Uhr die vorläufige Verwaltung des Vermögens der Antragstellerin angeordnet worden. Verfügungen der Antragstellerin sind nur mit Zustimmung des vorläufigen Insolvenzverwalters wirksam. Zum vorläufigen Insolvenzverwalter ist Rechtsanwalt Jens Lieser, Josef-Görres-Platz 5, 56068 Koblenz, Tel.: 0261-304790, Fax: 0261-9114729, E-Mail: [email protected] bestellt worden.
Amtsgericht Mayen , 16.10.2012


----------



## PoliceCar (9. November 2012)

... vielleicht liegt's ja auch am Klärbeer ...?


----------



## Honigblume (10. November 2012)

Kennst wen in der Ecke von Neuwied, der Dir den Rahmen abholen kann?

Hatte damals auch etwas länger als vereinbart auf mein Radel gewartet (im Ganzen wars etwas holperig... wurde dafür entschädigt), aber unfreundlich war niemand.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. November 2012)

Lexdar schrieb:


> Bezahlt habe ich sofort am Anfang ... und jetzt schieben Sie es auf UPS, dass die die Pakete nicht abgeholt haben ... schlechte ausrede...



So unwahrscheinlich ist das garnicht. Wenn die ein zwei Rechnungen von UPS nicht zahlen konnten kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die da erstmal nix mehr abholen. Und kurzfristig wird ein anderer Paketdienst mit nem Laden der Insolvent ist auch erstmal keinen Vertrag schließen...


----------



## träk_fjul (12. November 2012)

Lexdar schrieb:


> Hi community
> hab vor einem Monat einen Rahmen bei Poison Bikes bestellt und mir wurde da versichert, dass der Rahmen innerhalb einer woche bei denen fertig ist und dann sofort zu mir kommt.
> Nun ist er immer noch nicht da
> jede woche wird der Liefertermin nach hinten verschoben und wenn man anruft bekommt man extrem unfreundliche Mitarbeiter ans Telefon, die lehre versprechen machen....
> ...


_____________________________

*howdy! 

hast du inzwischen was gehört von poison...sind deine sachen angekommen? ich warte nämlich auch auf nen rahmen...
grüße
träk*


----------



## Lexdar (12. November 2012)

Der jetzige Stand ist so...
ich hab direkt mit dem Chef geredet (Herr Theisen) und der scheint der einzig nette in der Firma zu sein...
er hat gesagt das der Rahmen auf dem Weg zu mir ist und am Dienstag ankommen soll .... wenn er am Mittwoch noch nicht da ist werde ich ihn direkt nochmal anrufen und fragen wo der Rahmen bleibt...
naja hoffe er kommt bald
mfg


----------



## Lexdar (13. November 2012)

Heute ist der Rahmen endlich gekommen 
leider hat er in der nähe vom Schaltauge einen Lackschaden... 
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (13. November 2012)

Lexdar schrieb:


> Heute ist der Rahmen endlich gekommen
> leider hat er in der nähe vom Schaltauge einen Lackschaden...
> mfg



besser so, als gar keinen rahmen. einfach den hr. theisen anrufen und reklammieren.


----------

